# New Zealand Nationals 2012



## jbrungar (Oct 1, 2012)

New Zealand Nationals 2012 
December 9 2012 
University of Auckland
Auckland, New Zealand.

More details to come.


----------



## CubeorCubes (Oct 1, 2012)

Wow! Great!


----------



## tx789 (Oct 1, 2012)

Yes!

I hope I can get there

and it happens

if I can I will like to make a video of this comp including solves and other stuff more like this 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qLJcpHxbGng&list=PL403BE1FB9A42E76B&index=6&feature=plpp_video
Those without Music


----------



## SixSidedCube (Oct 2, 2012)

Yes! This will be my first Nats


----------



## sonads (Oct 9, 2012)

YAY!!!!! = )


----------



## DarkFusion (Oct 10, 2012)

Wooot Wooot I might come, it could b my first competition. But I need to get a good speedcube soon


----------



## SixSidedCube (Oct 10, 2012)

DarkFusion said:


> Wooot Wooot I might come, it could b my first competition. But I need to get a good speedcube soon



Ask Josh Brungar about speedcubes, from what I remember, he was selling some. This was a while ago now, though.  Josh is the guy who created this post.


----------



## tx789 (Oct 10, 2012)

How long before more details I should b able to came haven't been to a comp for 2 years 
Also this is a Friday(It's still the first day of the holidays(summer/christmas)





DarkFusion said:


> Wooot Wooot I might come, it could b my first competition. But I need to get a good speedcube soon




I didn't have any speedcube back in July 2010 until nz champs all I had was rubik 2-5 (I was going to compete in 2-5 and was signed up but was no where near the cut off on 4x4 I was averaging 3 pops per solve got a f2 and lanlan)


----------



## TanookiTrev (Oct 10, 2012)

Awesome. Not sure if I'll be able to go but we'll see. I haven't practiced in months and I only recently started using Roux


----------



## DaCubeMeister (Oct 12, 2012)

OMG!Im only 11 years old but I dont care how old I am!I hope I can come!


----------



## DarkFusion (Oct 12, 2012)

I wonder if 30 seconds is a good enough time


----------



## Dene (Oct 12, 2012)

DaCubeMeister said:


> OMG!Im only 11 years old but I dont care how old I am!I hope I can come!



As long as your parents give you permission, you are of course welcome.



DarkFusion said:


> I wonder if 30 seconds is a good enough time



It won't be good enough to win, sorry, but it's plenty good enough to turn up and compete.


----------



## SixSidedCube (Oct 12, 2012)

Will Dene be attending? :3


----------



## Dene (Oct 13, 2012)

SixSidedCube said:


> Will Dene be attending? :3



At this stage I would say it is unlikely.


----------



## SixSidedCube (Oct 13, 2012)

Dene said:


> At this stage I would say it is unlikely.



Awww! That's not the answer I was hoping for, but oh well!  Let's hope plans change  It'd be great to see you guys again, it's been aaaaaaaages since the last comp in NZ!


----------



## tx789 (Oct 13, 2012)

SixSidedCube said:


> Awww! That's not the answer I was hoping for, but oh well!  Let's hope plans change  It'd be great to see you guys again, it's been aaaaaaaages since the last comp in NZ!



And so long since I went to one I'm so much faster at everything


----------



## SixSidedCube (Oct 13, 2012)

tx789 said:


> And so long since I went to one I'm so much faster at everything



Haha, yea, I actually quit cubing for a while due to lack of comps in NZ, but I recently picked up my cube, cleaned it out, re-lubed it, and I am still averaging just sub-20 :3


----------



## tx789 (Oct 13, 2012)

SixSidedCube said:


> Haha, yea, I actually quit cubing for a while due to lack of comps in NZ, but I recently picked up my cube, cleaned it out, re-lubed it, and I am still averaging just sub-20 :3




I want to be sub 20 so badly I average 20-23


----------



## SixSidedCube (Oct 14, 2012)

I haven't been too active around this forum lately, so I haven't seen how people have progressed. Do you know Full CFOP? Or 2-look OLL and PLL?


----------



## tx789 (Oct 14, 2012)

SixSidedCube said:


> I haven't been too active around this forum lately, so I haven't seen how people have progressed. Do you know Full CFOP? Or 2-look OLL and PLL?



I know 50 something oll and full pll
and sune anti sune and h(I think the one with 4 cases) for cll on 2x2 I want to finish it. 

OLL has been a long time coming since just before nz champs 2010 where I learned almost 2 look oll (I think) all I remember is I improved 10 seconds in the week before


not many kiwis post regular on here there's Dene and me, and Cubeorcubes rencently that I know of


----------



## SixSidedCube (Oct 14, 2012)

tx789 said:


> I know 50 something oll and full pll
> and sune anti sune and h(I think the one with 4 cases) for cll on 2x2 I want to finish it.
> 
> OLL has been a long time coming since just before nz champs 2010 where I learned almost 2 look oll (I think) all I remember is I improved 10 seconds in the week before
> ...



Oh nice! I'm going to get back into my OLL's and re-learn a few PLL's I forgot >.<

I want to know at least 40-50 OLL's before I go to the comp in December.

Yeah, Dene is a boss at posting (And bugging people ) Him and I had a good laugh at the Waikato Summer Open last year when we were relaxing at Josh's flat  To be fair though, he had drunk a HEAP of Demon.... AND was listening to Amon Amarth....  I am fully going to get more active on this forum now.


----------



## euninja (Oct 15, 2012)

hopefully will attend~~ after exams which is good, i started cubing last christmas holidays, but then stopped as I got too busy, and then started again last month, gives me something to do during breaks between study, so basically been cubing for a few months all up. i use 2 look OLL and full PLL. average 20s sometimes get sub-20, still really beginner, so hope to meet people at the comp, as I dont know anyone that cubes =.=


----------



## SixSidedCube (Oct 16, 2012)

Of course you will meet people at the comp!  We're all very easy to talk to (Apart from Zhaohan, he is a snob) but yeah, you can talk to anyone there


----------



## tx789 (Oct 26, 2012)

Any more news on this


----------



## DarkFusion (Oct 29, 2012)

Does anyone know where to get Lubix like lubricant in Auckland?


----------



## tx789 (Oct 29, 2012)

DarkFusion said:


> Does anyone know where to get Lubix like lubricant in Auckland?



I live in Wellington and I went to Bunnings and brought crc 808 it works well enough desite the fact I've cubed for 3 years I've used no lubix like lubes
get it online


----------



## SixSidedCube (Oct 29, 2012)

DarkFusion said:


> Does anyone know where to get Lubix like lubricant in Auckland?



I have not found any pure silicone out there, I just ordered three new cubes from Lubix.com (Ultimate Lubix Zhanchi, 55mm Zhanchi, and Ultimate Wittwo 2x2). They do it all for you, and for the work they do, the price is amazing. Buy it straight from them.  You can either buy a new cube (Modded, tensioned and pre-lubed with lubix, or you can just buy the Lubix Silicone.


----------



## euninja (Nov 1, 2012)

DarkFusion said:


> Does anyone know where to get Lubix like lubricant in Auckland?



I've ordered the CRC One drop slik from Repco, so hope it will be here soon, it contains the same stuff as lubix, but this one is quite watery (I don't know how thick lubix is) so i'll give that a try and see how it goes, as I use crc 808 now but it dries up really fast for me. maybe also try diff oil??


----------



## tx789 (Nov 1, 2012)

euninja said:


> II use crc 808 now but it dries up really fast for me. maybe also try diff oil??




It does for me too but the feel doesn't really change I just add a little more every so often


----------



## DarkFusion (Nov 2, 2012)

Yea I'm making a big order from CubeDepot soon after my exams finish and I will probably order some Lubix


----------



## tx789 (Nov 2, 2012)

I have a shengshou pyraminx just finished a 10.79 mean of 100


----------



## jbrungar (Nov 8, 2012)

http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=NewZealandNationals2012

http://www.speedcubing.co.nz/nznationals2012/


----------



## D4vd (Nov 10, 2012)

I hope we get more competitors, be sure to share this with your friends.


----------



## tx789 (Nov 11, 2012)

What are the chances of square 1, Clock, 6, 7, Feet, FMC and mega how many people need to sign up for them and I know time can be a big thing


----------



## D4vd (Nov 11, 2012)

Well I think sq1 has a good chance of being an event.
Clock should be there too.
6&7 depending on time.
FMC, would like to try it since we haven't done it at a NZ comp before. Maybe if we have time.
Mega possible too.
Not sure about feet.

At the moment numbers are low so it seems that we will have plenty of time however I hope more people sign up!


----------



## tx789 (Nov 11, 2012)

D4vd said:


> Well I think sq1 has a good chance of being an event.
> 
> At the moment numbers are low so it seems that we will have plenty of time however I hope more people sign up!


me too kinda


on fmc we could always try it. There I first time for everything. I suck at it and don't use anywhere near an hour(linear solutions slightly shorter than my speedsolving ones)


----------



## jbrungar (Nov 11, 2012)

Yea it depends on numbers and time available, wont be making any decisions til closer to and on the day. Let's just focus on getting the numbers up. Get the word out, tell everyone you know. We need to build up the active community in NZ. We all want more comps after this one too, so we need to work on this. If we don't get to run an event at this comp, there is always other opportunities later, but we need the numbers.


----------



## euninja (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi there, are we able to sign up for an event and then pull out of an event if we don't want to compete in it? As i just ordered a pyraminx, and it will arrive just before the competition, but I have never solved one before, so not sure if I will manage to learn how to solve it before the comp.
And just wondering if any of you are interested in buying a Rubik's cube tissue box as seen off the Big Bang Theory, asked mum to make me one and there was spare wool to make some more~~ I have 1 solved one, and 6 scrambled ones. a majority of the scrambled cubes are random colour schemes, i think only 1 of them is in 'solvable' colours. 
Scrambled version 
Solved version


----------



## jbrungar (Nov 13, 2012)

euninja said:


> Hi there, are we able to sign up for an event and then pull out of an event if we don't want to compete in it?



Yea, that is fine, just put a note in the comments.


----------



## tx789 (Nov 21, 2012)

It's coming closer and closer only 2 1/2 weeks


----------



## D4vd (Nov 22, 2012)

Yea, not too much time left.

How's everyone's preparation going? I know my practice hasn't been as good as I would like haha


----------



## tx789 (Nov 22, 2012)

If there mega I will have to borrow one or use my qj v1 since my mf8 v2 is missing a edge piece it exploded at school today 



I have nearly finished CLL for 2x2 only 8 case left my times are slower than with Ortega hope I can get them down to sub 5 my recall is so bad


----------



## bryson azzopard (Nov 22, 2012)

just a question. but is anyone going really fast at master magic? like sub 2.7?
i cant go dont have enough money at the moment to come to new zealand. but if there is a comp next year i might be able to make it


----------



## tx789 (Nov 22, 2012)

bryson azzopard said:


> just a question. but is anyone going really fast at master magic? like sub 2.7?
> i cant go dont have enough money at the moment to come to new zealand. but if there is a comp next year i might be able to make it


I'm starting to sub 5 but magics are getting removed still right? 
They will be recording the results those I hope to get New Zealand NR it the only one. I have done better than consistently since David's first one I had done better at home


----------



## jbrungar (Nov 22, 2012)

We will aim to keep to the schedule and run all of those events, but if we have any time problems, we may have to cut some to finish on time.


----------



## tx789 (Nov 23, 2012)

auhsoj said:


> We will aim to keep to the schedule and run all of those events, but if we have any time problems, we may have to cut some to finish on time.



on the topic of megaminx my qj v2 is now missing a piece is it possible to get a new one without having to buy a whole new one(assuming you are selling mf8 v2 mega's or someone is) I'm faster on it than my qj v1


----------



## D4vd (Nov 23, 2012)

tx789 said:


> I'm starting to sub 5 but magics are getting removed still right?
> They will be recording the results those I hope to get New Zealand NR it the only one. I have done better than consistently since David's first one I had done better at home



Yea, I don't practice Magic and MM so that record is yours for the taking.


----------



## tx789 (Nov 23, 2012)

D4vd said:


> Yea, I don't practice Magic and MM so that record is yours for the taking.



There's 2 others completing in master magic too


----------



## bryson azzopard (Nov 23, 2012)

tx789 said:


> There's 2 others completing in master magic too



i asked the question because i hev OCR which is australia and NZ and was wondering if anyone was going to take that record from me. please dont thank you


----------



## tx789 (Nov 23, 2012)

bryson azzopard said:


> i asked the question because i hev OCR which is australia and NZ and was wondering if anyone was going to take that record from me. please dont thank you



you can have the OcR I'm no where near it



Anyway the WCA includes 
Australia
Fiji
French Polynesia
Kiribati
Marshall Islands
Narau
New Caledonia
New Zealand
Niue
Papua New Guinea
Pitcairn Islands
Samoa
Solomon Islands
Tonga
Tuvalu
Vanuatu
for Oceania (from the wiki)


----------



## bryson azzopard (Nov 23, 2012)

tx789 said:


> you can have the OcR I'm no where near it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh thx for that  and i didn't know it included all them place too


----------



## tx789 (Dec 1, 2012)

22 Competitors



If I can bring my ipod I will be making a long video for my channel (one or two may be on cubingworld(probably not) so people who record) Can I use your footage(if yes you can send it in via wetransfer or something. I'll like to record all my solve and all the solve from events like magics since there only 50 short solves.


----------



## D4vd (Dec 1, 2012)

Yea, record some stuff. That'll be awesome!


----------



## Dene (Dec 2, 2012)

It's good that you managed to get up a reasonable amount of competitors. I was worried it'd be another dead comp >.<


----------



## D4vd (Dec 2, 2012)

Dene said:


> It's good that you managed to get up a reasonable amount of competitors. I was worried it'd be another dead comp >.<



No chance bro.


----------



## jbrungar (Dec 7, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;umvMuMUUYAU]http://youtu.be/umvMuMUUYAU[/video]


----------



## Dene (Dec 7, 2012)

Heh that was really good. Who was the lady at the end? She didn't sound like a New Zealander, she sounded aussie XD


----------



## JasonK (Dec 7, 2012)

I love how many different synonyms the presenter came up with for "solving"


----------



## D4vd (Dec 7, 2012)

Dene said:


> Heh that was really good. Who was the lady at the end? She didn't sound like a New Zealander, she sounded aussie XD



She is a New Zealander, she's of target. Didn't get to talk to her on set. 



JasonK said:


> I love how many different synonyms the presenter came up with for "solving"



I would have corrected him if I knew what he was asking haha, I kind of felt bad for not picking up on it.


----------



## Dene (Dec 7, 2012)

D4vd said:


> I would have corrected him if I knew what he was asking haha, I kind of felt bad for not picking up on it.



Lol but it was so obvious XD

Ur 2 slo


----------



## tx789 (Dec 7, 2012)

your wearing the nz champs 2010 t-shirt mine was stolen at rugby practise back in July ish


----------



## D4vd (Dec 7, 2012)

Dene said:


> Lol but it was so obvious XD
> 
> Ur 2 slo



Not even sub 15 recog.


----------



## NintendoDS (Dec 9, 2012)

I would like to thank David and others (sorry there were too many people) who organised the competition. For my first comp it was a great experience and if there's another one I'll turn up again.


----------



## Dene (Dec 9, 2012)

Live results somewhere? Who's the new NZ champ?


----------



## jbrungar (Dec 9, 2012)

cubecomps.com


----------



## Dene (Dec 9, 2012)

Heh Dave, I should have known! Next NZ champs hopefully I can attend and get my record back from the azn that stole it


----------



## D4vd (Dec 9, 2012)

Dene said:


> Heh Dave, I should have known! Next NZ champs hopefully I can attend and get my record back from the azn that stole it



I know that feel bro



NintendoDS said:


> I would like to thank David and others (sorry there were too many people) who organised the competition. For my first comp it was a great experience and if there's another one I'll turn up again.



Hey man, thanks for coming! I'm happy to hear other people enjoy the competitions. I had a lot of help, not just on the day. I'd like to thank Josh and his crew of Simon and Jeremy, couldn't have run the competition without them.

It was cool that heaps of new people showed up, was pretty happy with all the newcomers who turned out to be quite good.


----------



## NintendoDS (Dec 10, 2012)

It's great to see how people there are so friendly. I first thought they would be really intimidating. 

Haha hopefully next time there will be even more newcomers. I'm sure there are many good cubers out there some of them just don't turn up to comps. 

Just wondering if you know full OLL or CLL so I know if I should learn them


----------



## D4vd (Dec 10, 2012)

Just basic CFOP but you know, however knowing CLL would help since the more you know the better.


----------



## tx789 (Dec 10, 2012)

D4vd said:


> Just basic CFOP but you know, however knowing CLL would help since the more you know the better.



I know CLL


----------



## D4vd (Dec 10, 2012)

tx789 said:


> I know CLL



Full CLL?


----------



## SixSidedCube (Dec 12, 2012)

Okay, whoever took my 10th in NZ for 3x3 Single, I hate you. Jokes, I love you, but yeah, I will re-gain my status back. Just you wait..... >

EDIT: Soooo.... any ideas on when the next competition is?


----------



## jbrungar (Dec 12, 2012)

Possibly April.


----------



## tx789 (Dec 12, 2012)

D4vd said:


> Full CLL?



Yes


----------



## a small kitten (Dec 12, 2012)

Where is the Anson Lin?


----------



## tx789 (Dec 12, 2012)

a small kitten said:


> Where is the Anson Lin?



He lives in Christchurch(I think) and the comp was in Auckland 

I live in Wellington(as far as I know no one come further than that)


Did anyone?


----------



## BeautifullyDecayed. (Dec 13, 2012)

> Hey man, thanks for coming! I'm happy to hear other people enjoy the competitions. I had a lot of help, not just on the day. I'd like to thank Josh and his crew of Simon and Jeremy, couldn't have run the competition without them.
> 
> It was cool that heaps of new people showed up, was pretty happy with all the newcomers who turned out to be quite good.



What about the awesome judge who was only a few hours late and only a little bit hungover?
*neglected*


----------



## D4vd (Dec 13, 2012)

BeautifullyDecayed. said:


> What about the awesome judge who was only a few hours late and only a little bit hungover?
> *neglected*



Oh yea, that chick was alright.


----------



## CubeorCubes (Aug 13, 2013)

Will there be nats this year? If yes where will it be held?


----------



## tx789 (Aug 13, 2013)

CubeorCubes said:


> Will there be nats this year? If yes where will it be held?



I asked Joshua about this on Facebook 
He said they were starting to plan it and he thinks it in Auckland.
I rather have it Wellington but Auckland is okay. For me.


----------



## CubeorCubes (Aug 13, 2013)

alright. Did he say when?


tx789 said:


> I asked Joshua about this on Facebook
> He said they were starting to plan it and he thinks it in Auckland.
> I rather have it Wellington but Auckland is okay. For me.


----------



## tx789 (Aug 13, 2013)

CubeorCubes said:


> alright. Did he say when?



December. So no problems with school being on for me. My last exam is on Friday 29th I think.


----------



## YddEd (Aug 13, 2013)

ocool, I could come.


----------



## Dene (Aug 13, 2013)

Funny this was brought up, because last night I had a dream about a New Zealand competition (not a real one), and I was thinking I need to contact David and Josh about this. 

I'd like to bring it to the attention of Josh and David (when either of them eventually reads this): There is a decent chance I'll be in New Zealand at the end of the year or early next year, so I could potentially get involved.


----------



## tx789 (Aug 13, 2013)

I want to complete in 6x6, 7x7, clock, feet, FMC and BLD events. I haven't even done 3BLD yet. If this comp happens


----------



## YddEd (Aug 13, 2013)

Megaminx if this competition happens.


----------



## jbrungar (Aug 13, 2013)

Yes there will be, in Auckland. I am working on getting the venue sorted so we can announce it asap. Most likely December 8, after exams are finished and not too close to Christmas.


----------



## Dene (Aug 16, 2013)

Can't squeeze it back a little bit closer to Christmas by any chance?  21/22 would suit me perfectly


----------



## jbrungar (Aug 29, 2013)

Too close to Christmas, I want to keep my sanity.

On a side note, is anyone going to Armageddon Auckland, more specifically on the Sunday?


----------



## tx789 (Aug 29, 2013)

Have you got a venue yet?
I should be able to go. I will be able to practise more before the comp this year due to exam leave. My last exam is on 29 Nov and the one before that is on 11 Nov I think.


Spoiler



Also I want to complete in every official event and feet seems the most unlikely event to happen.


----------



## SixSidedCube (Aug 30, 2013)

Well hello ladies!  Been a while? First and foremost... Does anyone have a sexy cube they'd be willing to sell me? Like, say, whatever cube is the best/top of the market these days? Someone stole mine when my mums house got ransacked in Rotorua :'(


----------



## CyanSandwich (Aug 30, 2013)

SixSidedCube said:


> Well hello ladies!  Been a while? First and foremost... Does anyone have a sexy cube they'd be willing to sell me? Like, say, whatever cube is the best/top of the market these days? Someone stole mine when my mums house got ransacked in Rotorua :'(


This website is pretty cheap. Brand new cubes and free delivery. http://www.fasttech.com/category/2115/speed-cubes-timers-and-accessories

The Weilong, fangshi and zhanchi seem to be the most popular at the moment.

Also will there/can there be 3BLD and multi this year?


----------



## tx789 (Aug 30, 2013)

I hope there will be all BLD if I can solve BLD by then but there should if there enough time and competitors


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 30, 2013)

SixSidedCube said:


> Well hello ladies!  Been a while? First and foremost... Does anyone have a sexy cube they'd be willing to sell me? Like, say, whatever cube is the best/top of the market these days? Someone stole mine when my mums house got ransacked in Rotorua :'(


From what I remember about Rotorua they also ransack tents and steal some of my puzzles. That is a crazy coincidence! I guess one of the guys at the police office is a closet-cuber.

Also, those cubes would not be sexy but smelly


----------



## SixSidedCube (Aug 30, 2013)

AvGalen said:


> From what I remember about Rotorua they also ransack tents and steal some of my puzzles. That is a crazy coincidence! I guess one of the guys at the police office is a closet-cuber.
> 
> Also, those cubes would not be sexy but smelly



Hahahaha, awwwww man, what'd they steal, if you remember?

Rotorua stinks but you get used to it after a while!


----------



## SixSidedCube (Sep 13, 2013)

BUMP!

Josh or David, any more news on this?


----------



## tx789 (Sep 13, 2013)

Andcan we hhae 6x6, 7x7 and clock this year please I know we didn't have time for it last year but I want to complete in every event eventually.


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 13, 2013)

SixSidedCube said:


> Hahahaha, awwwww man, what'd they steal, if you remember?
> 
> Rotorua stinks but you get used to it after a while!


I don't remember entirely, but at least I remember "one pants, some socks+underwear, a 3x3x3 and a 6x6x6". No idea why those cubes but not others.
I had put my tent up just outside of the city near the sportingfields. I stayed there for a few days and one they my tent had disappeared. That night I slept outside, went to the police office the next day and it turned out they had taken it down "for protection". Almost everything was still there except the things I mentioned, so I don't think a thieve took just that. I suspect the police had either been sloppy and things fell out (I searched but didn't find anything), or there is a police-officer with my puzzles (and underwear???)


----------



## jbrungar (Sep 14, 2013)

SixSidedCube said:


> BUMP!
> 
> Josh or David, any more news on this?



Still working on it, as soon as I have something confirmed I will let everyone know. December is a hard month to find affordable venues that are available all day due to wedding receptions, christmas parties etc, you have to get in early. If we had a bigger budget it wouldn't be quite so hard.


----------



## tx789 (Sep 14, 2013)

jbrungar said:


> Still working on it, as soon as I have something confirmed I will let everyone know. December is a hard month to find affordable venues that are available all day due to wedding receptions, christmas parties etc, you have to get in early. If we had a bigger budget it wouldn't be quite so hard.



It sounds as those sponsorship would be handy.


----------



## jbrungar (Sep 25, 2013)

Got a venue confirmed for Sunday December 8. Back with more asap.


----------



## Dene (Sep 26, 2013)

I'll think about it in a few weeks and see if I can make it over.


----------



## KiwiCuber (Oct 27, 2013)

jbrungar said:


> Got a venue confirmed for Sunday December 8. Back with more asap.



Any more info on this yet?


----------



## tx789 (Oct 27, 2013)

KiwiCuber said:


> Any more info on this yet?



I PMed him about it.


Spoiler






jbrungar said:


> tx789 said:
> 
> 
> > jbrungar said:
> ...


 last was a week ago



It needs to be announced soon. It getting near December. But the latest the announcement will be is 24 November. Due to that wca regulation the stat comps must be announced two weeks before the date of the comp.


----------



## KiwiCuber (Oct 27, 2013)

tx789 said:


> I PMed him about it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Thanks
Mostly just wanted to confirm it was gonna be in Auckland


----------



## tx789 (Oct 27, 2013)

KiwiCuber said:


> Thanks
> Mostly just wanted to confirm it was gonna be in Auckland



It's not like it gonna be in Wellington. The last comp in Wellington was on July 10th 2010 at Te Papa my first comp. Hamilton is the other possible location but Auckland has more speed cubers apparently. It does have the largest population for a city in New Zealand.



Spoiler



I want to discuss the possibly of a Wellington comp at the nz nats 2013. Because by the 2014 term 1 school holidays it would of been 4 years since the last one. It's not like no are no speedcubers down here.



Also it 6 weeks to the comp. I have exams for NCEA lvl 1. My last on is on Friday the 29th.


----------



## KiwiCuber (Oct 27, 2013)

tx789 said:


> It's not like it gonna be in Wellington.



One could hope



tx789 said:


> I want to discuss the possibly of a Wellington comp at the nz nats 2013. Because by the 2014 term 1 school holidays it would of been 4 years since the last one. It's not like no are no speedcubers down here.



Id help organise if you could get a delegate. I could probably get a room at uni pretty easy(its all about who you know)



tx789 said:


> Also it 6 weeks to the comp. I have exams for NCEA lvl 1. My last on is on Friday the 29th.



Good luck (mine are this week and next)


----------

